# My first thumbs!



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

So it's finally happened
Yesterday I went to a reptile show in Malmö and got myself a pair of _Ranitomeya amazonica_ "French Guyana". I couldn't be happier, they are totally fearless and seems to have settled in already. 
The little buggers are so cute I can't stop smiling, I've been looking like this -> all morning.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

congrats!!!!!!!. I cant wait to get some of my own. So I can be all . Do you have a pic of your viv.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

frogwatcher said:


> congrats!!!!!!!. I cant wait to get some of my own. So I can be all . Do you have a pic of your viv.


Thanks! 
Yes I do


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice frogs. I know they love their new pad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Grats! Fg amazonica were my first thumbs too, and I still love them. They are kinda underappreciated here becauce they are very prolific, therefore pretty common. Mine are very bold, one female especially, I can reach my hand in and she won't budge. I know you're really going to enjoy them.


----------



## dormfrogger (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful enclosure, I can see why they are so happy!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Grats! Fg amazonica were my first thumbs too, and I still love them. They are kinda underappreciated here becauce they are very prolific, therefore pretty common. Mine are very bold, one female especially, I can reach my hand in and she won't budge. I know you're really going to enjoy them.


Yeah, the guy I bought them from said that they breed like crazy so I'm pretty exited about that

But I'm beginning to think that It might be to bright in the tank as the frogs stays on the ground, but maybe it's just that they feel safer close to the leaf litter.
I'm thinking that maybe I should add a _Philodendron scandens_ cutting or something to give them some more cover. Even though I have a lot of different plants in the tank most of them are pretty small and doesn't provide very much shelter.
Any thoughts on that?


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

The viv looks great. hope mine turns out that nice.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice this frogs! Colors are very bright! Congrats


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Sammie said:


> Yeah, the guy I bought them from said that they breed like crazy so I'm pretty exited about that
> 
> But I'm beginning to think that It might be to bright in the tank as the frogs stays on the ground, but maybe it's just that they feel safer close to the leaf litter.
> I'm thinking that maybe I should add a _Philodendron scandens_ cutting or something to give them some more cover. Even though I have a lot of different plants in the tank most of them are pretty small and doesn't provide very much shelter.
> Any thoughts on that?


I think you're fine. Just give them some more time. They spend a lot of time in the leaf litter anyway.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Your viv looks really great, btw


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey there. Those are some gorgeous dream frogs. And I love that way you've planted your vivarium

May I ask what type of ferns you've got in there? 

And is that a marcgravia on the back wall? If so, what sp.?


----------



## Mike1980 (Apr 10, 2013)

They are beautiful and your viv looks great too!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

mollbern said:


> Hey there. Those are some gorgeous dream frogs. And I love that way you've planted your vivarium
> 
> May I ask what type of ferns you've got in there?
> 
> And is that a marcgravia on the back wall? If so, what sp.?


Thanks!
Yes, it's _Marcgravia sintenisii_.
I don't have too many ferns in that one. Off the top of my head it's _Asplenium sp._ "Malaysia", _Humata hererophylla_, _Pyrrosia piloselloides_, _Selaginella sp._ and _Microgramma vaccinifolia
_.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

One thing I thought was interesting in the photo was that I noticed the frogs' front legs were set a little further back on the body. Does anyone else see this or is it just me...


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't have any previous experience with _Ranitomeya sp._ so I haven't noticed it. But after looking at some pictures it seems like it varies a bit.

This one for example have it's front legs close to the head: https://www.google.se/search?q=rani...m%2Ffavorites%2Fpage11%2F%3Fview%3Dlg;640;427

This one looks more like mine.
https://www.google.se/search?q=rani...2Fhtml%2FD_ranitomeya_amazonica.html;1024;768


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

FGs are a great choice for first thumbs. Congratulations an best of luck 

Ed
Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## petitpaume (Apr 10, 2013)

Sammie said:


> I don't have any previous experience with _Ranitomeya sp._ so I haven't noticed it. But after looking at some pictures it seems like it varies a bit.
> 
> This one for example have it's front legs close to the head: https://www.google.se/search?q=rani...m%2Ffavorites%2Fpage11%2F%3Fview%3Dlg;640;427
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, the dendrobase picture is a R. ventrimaculata, whereas the flickr picture is a R. amazonica. That may explain *some* of the difference. Then there are natural differences in posture and between individuals, between males and females in particular.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

petitpaume said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the dendrobase picture is a R. ventrimaculata, whereas the flickr picture is a R. amazonica. That may explain *some* of the difference. Then there are natural differences in posture and between individuals, between males and females in particular.


Amazonica was split from ventrimaculata. The remaining vents were sunk into variabilis.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Your tank looks awesome

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Sammie said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, it's _Marcgravia sintenisii_.



I'm JEALOUS!  it is a really nice marcgravia. Ya got a clipping to spare?  I also like that giant U512 begonia in the front. Another nice rarity. I'm trying to get mine to grow like that. I also really love the frogs! Such amazing color contrast. According to the pictures tho, it seems like they could use a nice meal.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

frog dude said:


> I'm JEALOUS!  it is a really nice marcgravia. Ya got a clipping to spare?  I also like that giant U512 begonia in the front. Another nice rarity. I'm trying to get mine to grow like that. I also really love the frogs! Such amazing color contrast. According to the pictures tho, it seems like they could use a nice meal.


Well, I do have some but I'm on the other side of the Atlantic so that might be a problem. 
That begonia is a rarity? Haha, I got that one from a regular flower shop for like 3 bucks, sometimes you're lucky I guess
Yeah I thought they looked a little thin, but I got them from the Swedish Dendrobatid Society's table so I figured they were fine. But I'll give them e few extra flies to snack on

Edit: Just googled U512 begonia And it doesn't look like the one I have. I think I have some sort of B. bowerae cultivar/hybrid.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Nah, never mind. I have a little bit of U512 (at least for now, I believe it is. It is a very small plant right now, and I have heard that they don't color up till they are bigger. The white/silver spots aren't little tiny, perfect circles, but more like large elongated ovals. it was once little circles) and it looked similar, but I guess you never know. 

Oh yeah, your located in Sweden. Well, if I ever find my self with a bunch of extra money (I wish), I'll be hitting you up.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

This is what the viv looks like as of today. I've replaced the _N. lilliputiana_ on the top branch with a larger _Neoregelia sp._ "Purple". I like it a lot better this way
I've also added a few other plants and some more leaf litter.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats on your first thumbs! They are really such a pleasure to watch, I'm sure you'll enjoy them. & your viv looks so natural, and nicely grown in. 

&


§lipperhead said:


> One thing I thought was interesting in the photo was that I noticed the frogs' front legs were set a little further back on the body. Does anyone else see this or is it just me...


I saw that too, but, I thought it was just the angle..


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

whats the plant on the lower right?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

The one in the foreground? It's _Spathiphyllum wallisii_.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome job on the viv, looks phenomenal!


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Cool frogs and nice looking viv. I like how the big plant in the foreground takes up space but is still easily looked through. 

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sammie said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, it's _Marcgravia sintenisii_.
> I don't have too many ferns in that one. Off the top of my head it's _Asplenium sp._ "Malaysia", _Humata hererophylla_, _Pyrrosia piloselloides_, _Selaginella sp._ and _Microgramma vaccinifolia
> _.


I'm in love with you 

Those are just about my big fav's, cheers !!

Nice tank and beautiful frogs btw


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Plant list:
_Aeschynanthus sp._
_Asplenium sp._ "Malaysia"
_Begonia bowerae_ "Tiger"
_Begonia elaeagnifolia_
_Begonia sp._
_Bulbophyllum cernuum_
_Bulbophyllum comberi_
_Bulbophyllum purpurascens_
_Bulbophyllum sp. _
_Bulbophyllum tingabarinum_
_Bulbophyllum miniatum_
_Dinema polybulbon_
_Ficus punctata _
_Ficus sp._ "Borneo"
_Humata heterophylla_
_Marcgravia sintenisii_
_Marcgravia umbellata_
_Masdevallia minuta_
_Microgramma heterophylla_
_Microgramma nidida_
_Neoregelia schultesiana_ "Fireball"
_Neoregelia sp._ "Purple"
_Peperomia sp._ "Peru"
_Phlebodium aureum_
_Philodendron scandens_
_Pleurothallis costaricensis_
_Pyrrosia piloselloides_
_Selaginella sp._
_Spathiphyllum wallisii_
_Syngonium wendlandii_


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I found one of the frogs dead yesterday. The other one has been MIA for about 10 days so it's not looking too good
No idea if it was something wrong with the frogs or if it's bad husbandry on my part.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh no. I'm sorry. Hope you can figure out what happened...


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

Did you quarantine them first?


Sean


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm sorry. It happens, sometimes frogs die suddenly and without any symptoms. Better buy animals from breeders, in my opinion.

(P.S.: Is it passiflora in your avatar?)


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

heyduke said:


> Did you quarantine them first?
> 
> 
> Sean


No I did not. I didn't think it was necessary since I don't have any other frogs at home.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

Sammie said:


> No I did not. I didn't think it was necessary since I don't have any other frogs at home.


Ugh... At this point not knowing what they died of, you should really tear the whole viv down and start over. Otherwise anything you may put in there may get contaminated by what ever it was that killed your first frogs.


Sean


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

heyduke said:


> Ugh... At this point not knowing what they died of, you should really tear the whole viv down and start over. Otherwise anything you may put in there may get contaminated by what ever it was that killed your first frogs.
> 
> 
> Sean


Yeah I figured as much
The tank is still up and running, I'm not sure if I will re-do it or keep it as it is without inhabitants as I'm pretty fond of it.

I may have figured out what might have caused it though. It turns out the coco bedding I used for the background contains fertilizers.
I feel like a total a**hole right now, I've been in the vivarium hobby for six years or so and shouldn't be making this kinds of mistakes.

But the frogs were a bit skinny and one of them seemed a bit sluggish from day one so who knows (Though I'm grasping for straws here, trying to feel better about the situation, it seems likely that it was my screw up that caused it ).


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Very sorry about the frog, I hope the other pops up soon.
Really like the idea you have, its open, but at the same time lush so you will be able to see the frogs, but at the same time they always feel secure.

Also, is that established Java Moss, im rather ignorant on sp. names


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Halter said:


> Very sorry about the frog, I hope the other pops up soon.
> Really like the idea you have, its open, but at the same time lush so you will be able to see the frogs, but at the same time they always feel secure.
> 
> Also, is that established Java Moss, im rather ignorant on sp. names


Thanks! 
I'm pretty sure both are dead I'm afraid, I removed all leaf litter and lose pieces of wood but couldn't find it. Before the disappearance they were out and about almost all of the time.

Yes it's Java moss, and some moss from Dusk tropics moss mix (the one that folius sells).


----------



## Adam R (Jun 26, 2013)

sorry to here that. how long have you had your thumbs?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Adam R said:


> sorry to here that. how long have you had your thumbs?


I bought them on the 25th of may, stopped seeing the most "outgoing" of them around june 5th and then I found the other one dead on the 15th.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the loss Sammie. I must say that the viv looks wonderful though. What type of lighting is on the tank?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

IEatBugs said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss Sammie. I must say that the viv looks wonderful though. What type of lighting is on the tank?


Yea that sucked pretty bad. I was super exited about them.
But hey, I got food in my stomach and roof over my head. Things could be worse.

I got 4 21w T5s (6500k) that lights this tank and another the same size.


----------

